# Help with ozzie travl



## LINDY123 (Aug 15, 2010)

hi me and my husband our travelling to perth in december to stay with our daughter for one week the we are all flying to brisbane about 18th dec we aim to hire a camper van then travel down the coast - we fly back from brisbane on 31st dec just before midnight - would like to know what is best to do hire a camper from brisbane and return to brisbane - can this be done in the time we have or is it best to try and get further up the coast drop van off and get domestic flight back to brisbane for flight home - we also thought that on the last night we would s
tay in ahotel for the one night - need to know what weill be best what sights are not to be missed and also what is the best way to bring and carry money for the trip 

thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

LINDY123 said:


> hi me and my husband our travelling to perth in december to stay with our daughter for one week the we are all flying to brisbane about 18th dec we aim to hire a camper van then travel down the coast - we fly back from brisbane on 31st dec just before midnight - would like to know what is best to do hire a camper from brisbane and return to brisbane - can this be done in the time we have or is it best to try and get further up the coast drop van off and get domestic flight back to brisbane for flight home - we also thought that on the last night we would s
> tay in ahotel for the one night - need to know what weill be best what sights are not to be missed and also what is the best way to bring and carry money for the trip
> 
> thanks


You mention travelling down the coast and then getting further up the coast so are you planning on heading north or south from Brisbane for it can make a huge difference.
It would be a shame to come from wherever you have and not get out on to the Great Barrier Reef for some snorkelling but you also do not want to be heading too far north in December either just in case we get an early tropical wet season and staying in a campervan can get a bit warm/humid.

A couple of ways you could get to see the GBR is take a campervan or better still just get a hire car for about a six hour drive from Brisbane to a place called 1770 or Agnes Water and plenty of accommodation there.
You can do a day cruise out to Lady Musgrave Island which has a pristine lagoon and is very typical of what is to be found on the GBR.
Lady Musgrave Island | Great Barrier Reef Cruises |Scuba Diving and Snorkeling | Town of 1770 | Southern Great Barrier Reef
You could then return to Brisbane and hire a Campervan to drive down to Sydney and fly back to Brisbane from Sydney.
If you have not already booked a return flight from Brisbane it would be far better to fly from Sydney back to Perth and even if already booked, it might pay to see if you can change it.
If you plan on a few days in Sydney, getting accommodation will be a problem though if you have the Campervan you could use that and drop it off before flying out.
Lane Cove River Caravan Tourist Park Sydney, Camping, tent, campervan, caravans sites NSW Sydney

Another option for the GBR would be Lady Elliot Island and they have a great Lady Elliot Island / Fraser Island combo package if your budget can cover it - have a look under Booking on Lady Elliot Island Great Barrier Reef - Official site


----------



## lostinaustralia (Sep 29, 2010)

LINDY123 said:


> hi me and my husband our travelling to perth in december to stay with our daughter for one week the we are all flying to brisbane about 18th dec we aim to hire a camper van then travel down the coast - we fly back from brisbane on 31st dec just before midnight - would like to know what is best to do hire a camper from brisbane and return to brisbane - can this be done in the time we have or is it best to try and get further up the coast drop van off and get domestic flight back to brisbane for flight home - we also thought that on the last night we would s
> tay in ahotel for the one night - need to know what weill be best what sights are not to be missed and also what is the best way to bring and carry money for the trip
> 
> thanks


If i were you i would do 2 things. Carry cash on you, especially if your travelling to remote areas, atms can be few and far between. Also carry your credit and debit cards and have a back account set up for it.. You cant go wrong with these 2.
good luck


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I did not mention the money aspect because for the area you are intending to travel in there are numerous towns and cities with full banking facilities and most businesses accept Visa/Mastercard/Cirrus Credit cards and quite a few American Express or Diners as well.

You can use the Mastercard/Cirrus debut cards at ATMs to withdraw cash as you travel but check with conditions your home bank applies for that will determine whether or what the advantage is in withdrawing cash in ammounts of the ATM limit, $500 or possibly $800 unless it has been raised in recent years.
Banks usually either charge a flat % or some may work on a nominal $5 plus a %, that's your bank btw.
You'll find that your own bank may have something like a 2% - 3% charge on international credit card use too but it is the best way re getting whatever the daily exchange rate is without losing on the buy/sell spread of doing money exchanges.


----------

